# [mldonkey-amd64] no se como instalarlo

## agapito

el caso es que he seguido el faq que esta en el foro de amd64 en realcion a los paquetes masked, y no se instala.. tambien, queria preguntaros si existe o conoceis algun bash script o similar para instalar los los paquetes masked, como tipo el emask de http://gentooexperimental.org/archive/emask/emask

```
#!/bin/bash

#emask - masks a given version of a package

#takes 1 arguement of form "cat-egory/pkg-version"

cp -f /etc/portage/package.mask /etc/portage/package.mask~

echo ">=${1}" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

este no me funciona.. pero estaria bien tener algo a mano similar, pues por lo que veo en amd64 muchos paquetes salen como masked.

a ver si me podeis decir algo, que estoy un poco verde en el tema.

un saludo

----------

## pacho2

Mucho más fácil que todo eso:

```

echo net-p2p/mldonkey >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Prueba así

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Mucho más fácil que todo eso:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo net-p2p/mldonkey >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Se te olvida el keryword  :Wink: 

```
# echo "net-p2p/mldonkey ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Mas informacion:

En la documentacion oficial (imprescindible leerla  :Smile:  )

En el foro

----------

## pacho2

Es cierto   :Embarassed:  , vaya despiste  :Wink: 

Gracias por corregirlo

Saludos

----------

## agapito

vaya.. pues yo lo he hecho tal y como me indico Pacho2, ¿como lo suluciono?

gracias

----------

## Stolz

 *agapito wrote:*   

> vaya.. pues yo lo he hecho tal y como me indico Pacho2, ¿como lo suluciono?
> 
> gracias

 

Edita el archivo /etc/portage/package.mask  y sustitute la linea

net-p2p/mldonkey

por

net-p2p/mldonkey ~amd64

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## agapito

gracias ya lo he hecho

con esto quedaria bien el script de emask? 

```
#!/bin/bash

#emask - masks a given version of a package

#takes 1 arguement of form "cat-egory/pkg-version"

cp -f /etc/portage/package.keywords /etc/portage/package.keywords~

echo ">=${1}~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

gracias y un saludo

----------

## Stolz

 *agapito wrote:*   

> gracias ya lo he hecho
> 
> con esto quedaria bien el script de emask? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A simple vista creo que hay varios errores. El primero es que no se pueden usar la nomenclarura >= <=, ... en /etc/portage/package.keywords. Solo se pude usar =, ~= o simplemente nada. El segundo es que no dejas un espacio de separacion entre la keyword y el paquete. El terecero es que no introduces un retorno de carro entre lineas.

Aunque no lo he probado, creo que la forma correcta seria:

```
#!/bin/bash

cp -f /etc/portage/package.keywords /etc/portage/package.keywords~

echo -e "${1} ~amd64\n" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

El fallo es que este script no contempla desenmascaramientos de versiones en conrcreto.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

